# Hello from Maryland



## RednekCitySlikr (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi everyone. I made my first post yesterday and am glad to have become a member of Archery Talk. This seems like a great place full of good people!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk RednekCitySlikr. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## crankin (Mar 30, 2007)

im another maryland boy new to AT. this place is awesome im shopping for a new bow and AT has given me some very valuable information


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

aanother person from maryland we become populer here. what part?
i from the easter shore


----------



## Hitman065 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome from the Great state of Texas!:darkbeer:


----------



## crankin (Mar 30, 2007)

i goto school in baltimore...home home is charles county but i hunt the eastern shore down in somerset county


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome from another Marylander!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

crankin said:


> i goto school in baltimore...home home is charles county but i hunt the eastern shore down in somerset county



Know where Towson is?:wink:


----------



## crankin (Mar 30, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> Know where Towson is?:wink:


yeah i goto towson...live off of loch raven blvd


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

crankin said:


> yeah i goto towson...live off of loch raven blvd


Me too!:mg:
My daughter goes to Mercy High


----------



## crankin (Mar 30, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> Me too!:mg:
> My daughter goes to Mercy High


keep an eye out for me im pretty sure i have the only expedition in towson with a mathews sticker taking up the entire back window. Are there any ranges in the area, I'd like to be able to shoot while at school, somethin to keep me sane in the city


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

crankin said:


> keep an eye out for me im pretty sure i have the only expedition in towson with a mathews sticker taking up the entire back window. Are there any ranges in the area, I'd like to be able to shoot while at school, somethin to keep me sane in the city


About 40 minutes away in Churchville there's Deer Creek Archery, and there's also Autumn Sky Outfitters in Hickory. Both are great places to shoot.
If you're looking for something ten miutes away....:nono:


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT from another Marylander. I'm down in Charles county.


----------



## Timberspirit (Mar 20, 2006)

Welcome to AT...

http://www.marylandwhitetail.com/


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Timberspirit said:


> Welcome to AT...
> 
> http://www.marylandwhitetail.com/


There's quite a few of us locals over there. :nod:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Welcome to AT from a ******* from fredneck.


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Me too!:mg:
> My daughter goes to Mercy High



I grew up around Mercy High over on Cedarcroft Rd back in the 60's & early 70's; messed around in their woods (much thicker back then), played ball on their fields, got chased all the time by their maintenance guy and his dog.

Used to bike out to Lake Roland and Loch Raven to fish; wish we could bowhunt Loch Raven today:drool: 

Welcome to AT! Great place...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hang'em High said:


> I grew up around Mercy High over on Cedarcroft Rd back in the 60's & early 70's; messed around in their woods (much thicker back then), played ball on their fields, got chased all the time by their maintenance guy and his dog.
> 
> Used to bike out to Lake Roland and Loch Raven to fish; wish we could bowhunt Loch Raven today:drool:
> 
> Welcome to AT! Great place...


I kinda got dragged here by the wife.:embara: 

I'm an Owings Mills boy.:wink:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## RednekCitySlikr (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many Marylanders here. There's safety in numbers!  

I grew up in Washington County, Maryland in a small town called Clear Spring. That's where I do 99% of my deer hunting. After high school, I went to Towson University (Towson State University at the time) and now I live in Bel Air with my wife, three year old daughter and my two-week old son. I work in Towson. 

Thank God there's such thing as hunting to keep me sane! Sometimes I need all the help I can get! :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Clear Spring is beautiful country!

I scouted some land out there once, but never did get back to hunt it. I've taken two deer out of Green Briar Park, which isn't far from Clear Spring.

I took my first archery deer in Harford County this past season right off of Calvary Rd. near I-95.


----------



## RednekCitySlikr (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, Clear Spring is a great place. I took it for granted somewhat when I lived there as a youngster, but now I really feel blessed to own land there. 

Congrats on your first Harford County buck last year! Calvary Road is very close to our first house in Abingdon (if it's where I think it is) and to me, that always looked like good deer habitat.


----------



## Fissssh (Mar 12, 2007)

*New*

New to this forum, hadn't shot a bow in 40 years and now I have a Martin Orion compound and a Martin X-200 recurve in the last 2 months, what a blast!!


----------



## Dark Eagle (May 3, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm an Owings Mills boy.:wink:


Used to live there, now in Sykesville, Carroll County.

Where in Owings mills? I was off of marriotsville rd and lyons mill


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Dark Eagle said:


> Used to live there, now in Sykesville, Carroll County.
> 
> Where in Owings mills? I was off of marriotsville rd and lyons mill


On Deer Park, right near Lyons Mill. 

That's about a half mile.

Pretty danged close for being on a forum that's all over the World.


----------



## ETERNAL10 (Mar 27, 2007)

2005Ultramag said:


> Clear Spring is beautiful country!
> 
> I scouted some land out there once, but never did get back to hunt it. I've taken two deer out of Green Briar Park, which isn't far from Clear Spring.
> 
> I took my first archery deer in Harford County this past season right off of Calvary Rd. near I-95.


damn real close to me im on the md pa line right at harford county


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

ETERNAL10 said:


> damn real close to me im on the md pa line right at harford county


Looks almost like I'm the center of Maryland hunting on Archerytalk.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun! 

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

RednekCitySlikr said:


> Hi everyone. I made my first post yesterday and am glad to have become a member of Archery Talk. This seems like a great place full of good people!





crankin said:


> im another maryland boy new to AT. this place is awesome im shopping for a new bow and AT has given me some very valuable information





huntfish25 said:


> aanother person from maryland we become populer here. what part?
> i from the easter shore





crankin said:


> i goto school in baltimore...home home is charles county but i hunt the eastern shore down in somerset county





BowmanJay said:


> Welcome from another Marylander!!





crankin said:


> yeah i goto towson...live off of loch raven blvd





MdBowDoc said:


> Welcome to AT from another Marylander. I'm down in Charles county.





Hang'em High said:


> I grew up around Mercy High over on Cedarcroft Rd back in the 60's & early 70's; messed around in their woods (much thicker back then), played ball on their fields, got chased all the time by their maintenance guy and his dog.
> 
> Used to bike out to Lake Roland and Loch Raven to fish; wish we could bowhunt Loch Raven today:drool:
> 
> Welcome to AT! Great place...





Fissssh said:


> New to this forum, hadn't shot a bow in 40 years and now I have a Martin Orion compound and a Martin X-200 recurve in the last 2 months, what a blast!!


:welcome: to my fellow MD'rs... from another MD'r...  :wink:

Got a youngun at Towson.... :thumb: and one finishin up in Salisbury this summer... :whoo: :whoo: :cheers:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

heyhey


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Welcome 2 At!!!
Welcome 2 At!!!
Welcome 2 At!!!
Welcome 2 At!!!
Welcome 2 At!!!


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

:welcomesign:


----------

